# Worried about OHSS



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi girls, am looking for some guidance/experience as am really worried. I feel a bit silly as I only had 12 follicles/8 eggs collected but am in so much pain from thidd bloating and dont know how much should be normal 8 days after EC?

I'm so bloated that I can barely breath & my abdomen is really distended. My face is bright red from hot flushes and I think the cramps are in my left ovary too. Is this normal? Its awful when I eat and just makes it worse - I can't fit into any of my clothes - I would say I look 6 months pregnant...

I thought that the bloating & swelling from the stimms was due to have gone down by now - I'm so scared that I'm an odd case of not that many eggs and getting OHSS? Or is this all the progrsterone - am on shots as well as pessaries so quite high doseage?

Thanks!

Kitty x


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Kitty,

You don't have to have loads of eggs collected to get OHSS, I got 15 eggs and have just been in hospital for 2 weeks with severe OHSS.

Firstly don't panic but I suggest you get into your clinic first thing tomorrow so they can do a scan to see if there is any fluid that has accumulated in your abdomen.

If its really that bad that you can't breathe then go straight to A & E.

The OHSS is a reaction to the HCG trigger shot and obviously can get worse if you get pregnant.

Any questions don't hesitate to ask....are you managing to pass urine ok?


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. The severity seems to come and go. Less severe in the morning after I've slept but awaking through the night these last couple of nights with stomach cramps. Think I am passing enough W but I just don't know. I was do constipated at first I thought it was that so they gave me lactulose but now, even after I've been to the loo it's still there. I'm online buying some more clothes right now as I literally cannot get anything over my tummy. It helps my chest/breathing if I'm slightly proped up. I can breath - but the pressure from my stomach makes it feel much harder.

But how do you know what the progrsterone is causing vs OHSS...? I don't think I'm bad enough for A&E, but I'm just scared of overreacting. They told me at the beginning that I wouldn't get it as I won't produce loads of eggs hence the max doseage of everything...?


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have had 2 cycles where I got OHSS and 1 where I didn't, the progesterone didn't bloat me out at all.  For me the telltale signs of OHSS are -

Very swollen distended stomach, feels hard to the touch and very painful, feels like all your organs are being squashed.
Feeling sick
Breathlessness
Feeling dizzy and clammy
Unable to eat more than a few mouthfuls
Not weeing enough & when you do very dark brown in colour

It sounds like OHSS to me but you need to find out as if you get pregnant it may get worse, can you get to the clinic in the morning for a scan?  They will be able to confirm it immediately as they will see fluid in your abdomen/lungs/around your liver etc....

I could only sleep on my back propped up.

Please don't worry about overreacting, I really don't think progesterone would cause breathlessness.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there, I was just reading your first diary and it does found quite similar... I don't think my urine is brown... I need to double check when I next go... I will call my clinic in the morning if I still feel like this and can't eat. Did you find that it was better in the mornings/ came and went a little bit? Sorry for all the questions! Xx


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey 
Dont want to panic you honey but it sounds like OHSS, especially the breathing difficulties when you are in certain positions. I also didn't have a lot off eggs collected but still went on to develop OHSS, i felt i was struggling to breath on and off and like you my tummy was massive. I hate being a drama queen and was convined it would be ok.  but after 3/4 days of it i finally went to the Docs who promptly realised something was wrong and got me into hospital, the lack of breath was due to fluid in my lungs! 

Please go get your self check out, why don't you even call NHS DIRECT? If it is OHSS its important you get seen don't worry they are there to help, although do be prepared for Doc's not knowing much about OHSS. I kept telling them i though thats what i had, i was seen by 3 different Doc and i knew more about the condition that them,they were asking me questions about it!!   instead i was firstly diagnosed with a blood clot in my lung,and then they kept tyring to pin DVT on me, but thankfully because i knew about OHSS I kept insisting thats what i had and eventually i was transfered to another hospital and put in a specialist gyno ward where they treated me for 3 days/
Please go get check out and put you mind at rest, good luck xxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Don't worry at all I know how scary OHSS can be.  For me it was pretty much 24/7 but mine went severe quite quickly.  Do you know how much weight you have put on because for me I put on 8 pounds in about 2 days due to the fluid do again keep an eye on your weight.

If you can you need to drink drinks like Gatorade and the dark urine is because the liquid isn't going where it should (I.e goes into your abdomen rather than being weed out).

I would ring the clinic in the morning and describe your symptoms and I'm sure they will want you in for a scan.  Just try and keep your fluids up but energy drinks are better than water because of the electrolytes.


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks both. I will call the clinic in the morning. I have put on quite a few pounds over the last week but I've been eating quite a lot more than normal (normally on WW 24*7!!) so I wasn't surprised by that. An sure there are times when it feels like its subsided though which makes me wonder if it's not OHSS? It is particularly bad at night after dinner when I go to bed (it's as if it builds up during the day...?) it doesn't feel like liquid in my lungs. More just pressure - like if you've eaten at an all you can eat Carvery??! I so hate feeling like a hypercondriac   but if it hasn't improved I will call them in the morning and pick up some energy drinks..

I really hope that in some way this will be linked to a BFP   and not all in vein...

X


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Kitty I had a lot of fluid on my lungs and it only felt like pressure....good luck with the clinic in the morning and I really hope it means a   for you - it did for me and Misha (although I still have a long way to go yet  ) x x


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks Minky - will give them a call in the morn... 

I hope I get good news like you guys...  

Thanks for all of your advice xx


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes fingers crossed for you Kitty that it leads to good news!

Minkey, hope you are having a happy healthy pregnancy!!


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Girls, I was reading up on how the pg hcg hormone can make the OHSS worse last night. Woke up a few times with night sweats too - so I thought what the heck - let me test. I just got a faint BFP - I'm only 6dp 3dt. Given that my symptoms got worse yesterday - do you think this could be real - or still trigger shot hcg...

x


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Kitty everyone is different but I tested 5dp3dt to check the trigger shot was out my system and it was because it was negative so it's looking good  

How are you feeling this morning?


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there, I hope and   that it's good news and I am not getting my hopes up. I feel a little bit better this morning. Still bloated but no where near as bad. It seems to get worse late in the evening and improve a little by the morning. I think I will see how I get on today and call the nurse this afternoon...

I'm praying this is really happening girls..!!


----------

